# Living quarters.. Really worth it?



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Don't have living quarters, just a mattress up in the neck  always camp with a friend that has living quarters. I don't think she sleeps any better in hers  We don't spend any time in the trailers other than going to sleep. Mine won't ever get finished as I am good the way it is.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

If you lived down south where the mosquitos thrive, LQ are definitely worth it for on the trails!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I had a nice gooseneck that did not have living quarters when I purchased it. It had a large area for tack, however. I put insulation and paneling up (really good for weather extremes hot or cold), had a nice bed in the overhang, TV/video system, drawers, microwave, toaster oven, COFFEEMAKER!!, and artwork up. I made pretty nice livingquarters myself. The horse compartment was fully cleaned, on arrival to the show, and a bed put in for my groom/working student along with a chemical toilet and a "cowboy" shower. I had a small AC unit for when I had electricity. I had electrical wiring with a camper plug installed.

I lived in it at all my shows and had a great time. My students called it the No-tell Motel.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I do not have one...would LOVE to have one. I have a Brenderup that I do camp in though....AC in the groom door, back closes up after it is cleaned and an air mattress to sleep on. It is comfortable enough but geez louise, I'd kill for a LQ with toilet and shower, cooktop/microwave, fridge, sink, Bed!!! Nothing fancy just big enough to camp in for the weekend that I didn't have to clean out and blow up, stick in ac, run for the bathroom and shower!!! 

We go fairly often to camp out and I would go more if I had a lq...


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

QOS said:


> We go fairly often to camp out and I would go more if I had a lq...


That's what it mainly boils down to. LQ trailers are comfortable and you'll use it more because of that. 

But, here's something to consider first. How much camping to you intend to do vs. going on day rides? LQ trailers are mostly big and heavy so if that's your only trailer you might end up not doing as many day rides just because you don't want the hastle of dragging it around.

Personally I want both types of trailers but since only one is in the budget and I do a lot of day rides...Well the LQ trailer has to wait, that's what tents are for.


----------



## MoodIndigo (Oct 18, 2010)

I would mostly use it for going to 3 day events - where there would be a hotel involved.. which is lets say $80 a night. thats what i mean when i ask is it worth it?


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

LQ is a luxury. It is cheaper in the long run to pay for a hotel. If you buy a reg 2 horse for say 8K vs a used LQ for 25K, you can pay for alot of hotels plus you need a bigger truck and use much more gas. So they both have there benefits. I like a LQ cause I can take my dog with me


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I will never get rid of the B'up because it is a terrific little trailer - especially for day rides. It is easy to handle, easy to maneuver. I wouldn't won't to haul a LQ for day trips! It would be cheaper to stay in hotels, the problem being, there is often no place to keep your horse at the hotels! They aren't dogs!! One of these days I am going to have an LQ!!!


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

I have a lorry with a living and I find it absolutly essential. Couldnt do without mine!


----------



## rc82 (Jun 16, 2011)

A few years ago, I bought a 3 horse gooseneck trailer that was just the shell. No fanciness in it. That winter it was a good project for us finishing it all up. We made it into the "weekender package". It has a sink, fridge, futon, A/C, hot water heater, a combo shower/toilet, and cabinets throughout. Doing it ourselves saved a ton of money. If we would have bought it with it done, it would have cost us $8,000 more than what it cost us to make it. Plus it was pretty fun. I felt like a mini interior designer for a winter.  You just have to make friends with a guy that works for a camper/motor home business who is willing to order stuff. Some of the water/waste tanks, insulation (it's strange stuff), and fabric that is used on the walls is kind of hard to find otherwise. As far as length, mine just has a 8 foot shortwall yet I have all the room I could ever need. Makes it easy for me to pull (and back up - yay!). 

When I go to a show, I spend 4 days there so for me it was worth the money used to finish it out, considering what I would be spending on hotels and the luxury of getting to stay right where my horse is at. If you aren't going to be sleeping in it regularly, it might not be worth it, but I think A/C is very necessary no matter what you're going to use your trailer for.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

I know a couple people who have done their own conversions. Instead of buying new appliances they bought an older camper trailer with working appliance for cheap then gutted it for their LQ. Cabinets and all from a camper will transfer neatly to a DIY LQ.


----------



## Wannabeacowgirl (Aug 9, 2011)

Over the years I have slowly advanced..started out with a 2H Bp and a tent..then after a few yrs I moved on up to a Gn with DR and hubby n I redone the whole thing inside and out..added air, sterio , cabinets..but it was just a DR..no bath or kitchen..and 2 yrs ago I got my dream trailer..no it isn't newit is a 1997 Sundowner Siesta 3H w/ full LQ..very nice, in great condition..and I am in heaven..comfortable, warm, dry, all my gear is always there, no hunting around or dragging totes in and out.. Nope I wouldn't go back, no way ,no how ..it was well worth the investment and now my trail riding adventures are getting longer and I am traveling further and see so much more than I thought I would


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

Darrin said:


> But, here's something to consider first. How much camping to you intend to do vs. going on day rides? LQ trailers are mostly big and heavy so if that's your only trailer you might end up not doing as many day rides just because you don't want the hastle of dragging it around.
> 
> Personally I want both types of trailers but since only one is in the budget and I do a lot of day rides...Well the LQ trailer has to wait, that's what tents are for.


THat's basically my answer. PERSONALLY.. I would not get a LQ unless I _Also_ had a regular basic trailer for hauling to the vet or day rides, etc.
LQ are too big and heavy.

But if overnight things are what you mainly intend to use it for.. then the extra comfort will probably be worth it for YOU.


----------



## jumpingrules92 (Aug 2, 2011)

When we go to shows we typically sleep in my friends Trails West, doesn't have LQ just a foam mattress up in the gooseneck dressing room. Honestly, its nice to have the bed but when I buy my own trailer, I am for SURE going to get something like you posted. 

If you can justify spending the extra money for a little more comfort when you are out, go for it! It's a nice little luxury and youll be glad you did  just be sure you are going to use it and have the truck to haul it!


----------

